# Ubuntu - updating FGLRX



## zithe (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know the command for updating FGLRX drivers in ubuntu? I'm getting lackluster performance in WoW from my X1800XT and ATI is notorious for bouncing around with WoW it seems. ><

Thanks.

I keep getting posts from 4-5 years ago in google lol.


----------



## xfire (Sep 1, 2008)

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
Download the file, then right click and select open with
then select use custom command and type root and hit enter.
The installer will start, follow the procedure.


----------



## zithe (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry for the bump. That didn't work. There's no 'use custom command' selection under 'other application'.


----------



## xfire (Sep 7, 2008)

There should be something along that terms at the bottom of the window with a small triangle, click on the triangle and type the command.
Here's the longer method 
http://sathyasays.com/2007/12/15/ub...nstalling-ati-drivers-and-getting-new-themes/
to login as root you need to restart the system and press esc when grub is loading to enter the menu. Then select recovery mode to go into commandline. Here login as root and then type 
	
	



```
startx
```
 .


----------

